# CW Spring Kayak Classes!



## Marco (Oct 16, 2003)

*April Classes*

There are still spaces left in our April classes:

Starting April 22:
Playboating for a solid roll
Beginning Kayaking (second session)
Beginning Kayaking (third session)

Starting April 29:
Basic Playboating
Boating Betties

Starting May 6:
Rafting 101
Roll Tune Up
Stroke Tune Up

And on the weekend of May 19/20 is our annual weekend on the Arkansas-
Training Camp


----------



## Marco (Oct 16, 2003)

*CW Classes This Weekend!*

Our "Playboating for a solid roll" class is full, but there are still spaces left in our other April classes:

Starting April 22:
Beginning Kayaking (second session)
Beginning Kayaking (third session)

Starting April 29:
Basic Playboating
Boating Betties

Starting May 6:
Rafting 101
Roll Tune Up
Stroke Tune Up

And on the weekend of May 19/20 is our annual weekend on the Arkansas-
Training Camp


----------

